# Fatal deer hunting accident .



## snag

Saw on the news a fella from Florida was up in Ashtabula county today deer hunting with a group and was shot, nothing else was said about who did it, up in New York this past weekend a fella mistook his neighbor for a deer same results in the end. That would b hard to live with for sure..


----------



## eriewalleye

snag said:


> Saw on the news a fella from Florida was up in Ashtabula county today deer hunting with a group and was shot, nothing else was said about who did it, up in New York this past weekend a fella mistook his neighbor for a deer same results in the end. That would b hard to live with for sure..





snag said:


> Saw on the news a fella from Florida was up in Ashtabula county today deer hunting with a group and was shot, nothing else was said about who did it, up in New York this past weekend a fella mistook his neighbor for a deer same results in the end. That would b hard to live with for sure..


----------



## eriewalleye

snag said:


> Saw on the news a fella from Florida was up in Ashtabula county today deer hunting with a group and was shot, nothing else was said about who did it, up in New York this past weekend a fella mistook his neighbor for a deer same results in the end. That would b hard to live with for sure..





snag said:


> Saw on the news a fella from Florida was up in Ashtabula county today deer hunting with a group and was shot, nothing else was said about who did it, up in New York this past weekend a fella mistook his neighbor for a deer same results in the end. That would b hard to live with for sure..


According to Erie,PA news , there was a fatal hunting accident in Monroe Twp., Ohio, which is on Rte.7 South of I-90


----------



## Snakecharmer

snag said:


> Saw on the news a fella from Florida was up in Ashtabula county today deer hunting with a group and was shot, nothing else was said about who did it, up in New York this past weekend a fella mistook his neighbor for a deer same results in the end. That would b hard to live with for sure..


And the NY guy was hunting 30 minutes after sundown.


----------



## Lundy

Snakecharmer said:


> And the NY guy was hunting 30 minutes after sundown.


It is legal to hunt deer up to 30 mins after sundown in Ohio.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lundy said:


> It is legal to hunt deer up to 30 mins after sundown in Ohio.


I guess in NY it's sundown. Plus it was a 200 yard shot with a pistol. Maybe a ricochet? Sounds like she was walking 2 yellow labs. Maybe their tail wagging looked like a whitetail ? Tragedy, none the less.

"The Chautauqua County sheriff’s office said Rosemary Billquist, of Sherman, took her dogs for a walk in her home town near the Pennsylvania border around 5.30pm on Wednesday.

Deputies said Billquist was walking in a field when a man hunting nearby mistook her for a deer and shot her once with a pistol.

The hunter heard her scream, called 911 and stayed with her until emergency crews arrived. Billquist was taken to a hospital in Erie, Pennsylvania, where she was pronounced dead.

Officials said the shooting occurred about 40 minutes after sunset, when it is illegal to hunt. Police said the hunter had not been charged and the investigation was continuing."


----------



## nicklesman

I actually hunt with the guys from Monroe and have for years. I was supposed to be there and normally would have been. I has vacation scheduled for this week but had to make up a day at work. All I can think about is that could have been me. I have spoken to the three others that were with them and they are not sure what happened. It is a horrible situation and I pray hard for everyone involved.


----------



## jray

nicklesman said:


> I actually hunt with the guys from Monroe and have for years. I was supposed to be there and normally would have been. I has vacation scheduled for this week but had to make up a day at work. All I can think about is that could have been me. I have spoken to the three others that were with them and they are not sure what happened. It is a horrible situation and I pray hard for everyone involved.


Holy cow prayers sent for you as well as them and theirs.


----------



## Dovans

Years ago I would fish a local impoundment, (Greenfield Lake)around this time of year. The one time, Shots just started flying, and then some guy pops up at the edge of a tee line. Yelled something like sorry. Climb my sorry A-- out of the lake and went on home and do not fish public areas during hunting season anymore.


----------



## Snook

nicklesman said:


> I actually hunt with the guys from Monroe and have for years. I was supposed to be there and normally would have been. I has vacation scheduled for this week but had to make up a day at work. All I can think about is that could have been me. I have spoken to the three others that were with them and they are not sure what happened. It is a horrible situation and I pray hard for everyone involved.


Heard the news from Chuck last night. What a terrible accident. Sad.


----------



## bulafisherman

Anyone heard anymore details on this?


----------



## Bluegillin'

This could have been an innocent accident but there are definitely people out there hunting who should never have a gun in hand. I grew up in Coshocton County and a lot of people came in from all over to hunt. Farmers had to spray paint orange on llama's, put orange vest on their dogs, etc. to avoid dumb people shooting at them. This may be an urban legend but one guy in the factory I worked at supposedly had shot a donkey during deer season thinking it was a deer.


----------



## FAB

Snakecharmer said:


> I guess in NY it's sundown. Plus it was a 200 yard shot with a pistol. Maybe a ricochet? Sounds like she was walking 2 yellow labs. Maybe their tail wagging looked like a whitetail ? Tragedy, none the less.
> 
> "The Chautauqua County sheriff’s office said Rosemary Billquist, of Sherman, took her dogs for a walk in her home town near the Pennsylvania border around 5.30pm on Wednesday.
> 
> Deputies said Billquist was walking in a field when a man hunting nearby mistook her for a deer and shot her once with a pistol.
> 
> The hunter heard her scream, called 911 and stayed with her until emergency crews arrived. Billquist was taken to a hospital in Erie, Pennsylvania, where she was pronounced dead.
> 
> Officials said the shooting occurred about 40 minutes after sunset, when it is illegal to hunt. Police said the hunter had not been charged and the investigation was continuing."


He has since been indicted by the grand jury and charged with Manslaughter as well as the hunting after hours offense.


----------



## ironman172

I quit hunting for a few years when public was the only option.....and very picky who I hunt with now....even on my place


----------



## nicklesman

bulafisherman said:


> Anyone heard anymore details on this?


I can say the bullet did not come from inside the group other then that it is still an active investigation and they are unsure of what happened. They may never know exactly what happened for sure.


----------



## Overwatchmike

Bluegillin' said:


> This could have been an innocent accident but there are definitely people out there hunting who should never have a gun in hand. I grew up in Coshocton County and a lot of people came in from all over to hunt. Farmers had to spray paint orange on llama's, put orange vest on their dogs, etc. to avoid dumb people shooting at them. This may be an urban legend but one guy in the factory I worked at supposedly had shot a donkey during deer season thinking it was a deer.


Fall of '93.....
I was at my 1st year of college at Hocking College in Nelsonville, worked the check in station..... Old man comes up and is beaming from ear to ear about the "massive buck" he shot. 3 of us went out to his truck and couldn't believe what we saw..... Had to break the news to him that he had shot a goat! It was even field dressed.
He was 78 years old and had never hunted before.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Overwatchmike said:


> Fall of '93.....
> I was at my 1st year of college at Hocking College in Nelsonville, worked the check in station..... Old man comes up and is beaming from ear to ear about the "massive buck" he shot. 3 of us went out to his truck and couldn't believe what we saw..... Had to break the news to him that he had shot a goat! It was even field dressed.
> He was 78 years old and had never hunted before.


This is probobly one of the funniest stories ive read on here! 
A goat! 


I quit going out during gun season quite a few years ago. The farm i had access to let everyone and there brother onto the property at the time.


----------



## Seaturd

Back in the early 80's in New York some yoyo was driving around with his "massive buck" when someone informed it was an elk. NY was trying to establish an elk herd, they were protected and he bagged one. I saw the article in the Port Allegheny newspaper while in PA hunting.


----------



## Fishballz

I'll never forget one of the most memorable sayings from my father when getting ready for opening day when I was a young man. We were at a Walmart in an unnamed city in southern Ohio the night before opening day. He said "look around, these are the guy's you'll be hunting around"! It was quite the site and to this day makes me a little weary as we always hunt public land for gun season. Hope they figure out what really happened. Stay safe and know what's behind your deer before you shoot please!


----------



## jon84

I refuse to deer hunt till I can find private property to hunt again. When i was younger I remember sitting in a small diner with my old man eating lunch after hunting that morning and hearing the guy sitting behind us talk about taking a sound shot. My old man turned around and ask him what a sound shot was his response was when you hear something moving through the bush that you can't see and you shoot at it anyways


----------



## James F

I gave up gun hunting back 1998,we hunted on" private " property and were to be the only ones allowed! First morning I'm standing in front of a big hickory tree,scraped the leaves away and have two boot prints where I'm standing.All is quiet,I hear squirrels rustling and I'm watching them scamper about...then Bang, whizzz. i look around and don't see anyone, Bang! whoose,zing! I get behind the tree and just as i do another shot, and a loud crack! I yelled as loud as i can. I hear a faint "sooorryyy". I yelled for him to unload the gun and put it on the ground."OOKK". I stepped out from behind the tree and look were I was standing, A perfect heart shot!! Now i'm pissed And scared! this kid, said he shot at a deer and missed, so put a pop can on a branch about big enough to barely hold the can and was trying sight his 16ga. in.Pop can swinging in the breeze!! I took him to my tree and had him stand there with his back to the tree and then told him to turn and look at the tree.He turned white and threw up!! His father showed up and started to get mouthy about it and the kid( maybe 13) said he would never hunt again. And told his dad,"I told you this was Private property"!Dad said "pick up your gun we are leaving" the Kid said "I'm not touching it". They were met by the Sheriff on the way out,land owner called them.I never went back,and I never went gun hunting again.At work, all the idiots go and they for sure should NEVER handle ANY fire arm! I called it the week of the Hunting Clowns! NOW! Bring on the Dancing Bears!!


----------



## thebear

About six or seven years ago I was hunting private land and had my decoy out, as a buck, on youth gun weekend; sometning I'll certainly never do again but I didn't understand how stupid some hunters are. It was a little late for the rut but I figured it had been unseasonably warm that year and I was still seeing activity. Around 10am one shot rang out and my big boss decoy got absolutely stone walled. From across the road, in a front yard, I see a man with his son next to him.

I called the sheriff and dnr, but nothing ever came of it. I never actually "saw" the shot and being present doesn't constitute guilt, however the sons story did continue to change which was odd. I also find it hard to believe that young of a kid could hit a decoy 150yds away from a free standing shot on whatever gun he used.

I never climb as high as I do during gun season.


----------



## c. j. stone

I once hunted halfway down a hill below some dense briar and thorn apple thickets on land a very good friend owned! The top of the hill was his as well and was well posted. He said I was the only person w\ permission to hunt it. Shortly after daybreak, I hear two male voices from on top of the hill say something about "shooting down the hill into the thickets, maybe something will run out"! Before I could respond there was "people down here", they opened up. I actually heard one slug coming(making a "whizzing" sound) before it broke branches in the tree over my head! I quickly got behind the big oak tree yelling all the time as I went that there were people downhill of them and cussing them at the same time for Tresspassing! Total silence! I always got "behind"the tree after that one!


----------



## sherman51

i worked with a friend that went hunting up in northern Indiana with a group of friends and family a few yrs back. his uncle got his deer and after field dressing it he just threw it over his shoulder and started out. someone from another group saw the deer moving through the woods and took a shot hitting him in the side of the head. he was dead before he hit the ground. a very sad thing for sure. my friend quit hunting after that.

i was reading the other day where a young girl 14 in missouri had shot a young bull elk thinking it was just a large deer. the area where she was hunting wasn't supposed to have any elk. they had been transplanted farther north i believe is what was said, but nothing where they were hunting. the father called the dnr but i haven't seen any more about it since the 1st article. it said she seen the rack and a brown body in the brush and she took 1 shot and downed the elk.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

Not a fatality but, just when you thought you heard it all...something like this happens:

http://www.foxnews.com/great-outdoo...-another-hunter-leaves-shotgun-on-ground.html


----------



## Shaun69007

We always call it Amateur Week. Its like going to a crowded bar on New Years Eve... Problems WILL happen. Its dangerous out there. I hunt a private 150 track of woods in North Newark and both sides of this property are big acreage private land but City of Newark. Still gun hunters in there even though its in the city...


----------



## jray

Shaun69007 said:


> We always call it Amateur Week. Its like going to a crowded bar on New Years Eve... Problems WILL happen. Its dangerous out there. I hunt a private 150 track of woods in North Newark and both sides of this property are big acreage private land but City of Newark. Still gun hunters in there even though its in the city...


A lot of times you can go to city hall and get permission to stuff like that. Gun hunting may be allowed even if it's owned by the city. I have hunted a similar property in the past.


----------



## rooster85

These are terrifying! I try an avoid public land for gun season unless it's semi rugged, seems to keep most folks out. In PA where we hunt we put an extra orange vest on the deer for haul out.


----------



## garhtr

Everything I read says hunting is one of the safest outdoor activities on the planet. Don't fall or shoot yourself and your chance of being injured are slim.
At one time ODNR published a yearly "hunter accident and injury report," anyone seen a recent one ? 
Good luck and Good Hunting.


----------



## FAB

garhtr said:


> Everything I read says hunting is one of the safest outdoor activities on the planet. Don't fall or shoot yourself and your chance of being injured are slim.
> At one time ODNR published a yearly "hunter accident and injury report," anyone seen a recent one ?
> Good luck and Good Hunting.


The reports or synopsis of each incident is available on line . Just search Ohio hunting accident reports. I find only one such accidental death in Ohio for 2017, none for 2016 and an average of 1 each year back to 2011. All accidents occurred on private land and many were treestand related, ie. falling from or accidently shooting self while hoisting or lowering a loaded gun. One fatality occurred when the hunter shot himself in the arm with his crossbow. The most dangerous situations were hunting from a treestand or hunting with a juvenile where the juvenile had control of the weapon. One hunter was killed while riding an ATV with a loaded firearm that discharged. Take a look at these reports and you will quickly come to two conclusions , 1, Hunting is very safe given the number of participants. 2. The vast majority of accidents or fatalities were due to the victims unsafe act or a member of his immediate party within feet of him at the time. Nothing in any report indicated that public land was less safe than private. There is not enough data to reach a conclusion in comparison of private and public land however if the totality of numbers for the last six years are considered then private land is listed for all incidents, possibly indicating a departure from good oversight by the victims do to a false sense of security in knowing the property and who is on it. 
These comments are just my thoughts based on a quick review of past data, you are encouraged to look at that data and form your own opinions.


----------



## garhtr

FAB said:


> The reports or synopsis of each incident is available on line . Just search Ohio hunting accident reports. I find only one such accidental death in Ohio for 2017, none for 2016 and an average of 1 each year back to 2011. All accidents occurred on private land and many were treestand related, ie. falling from or accidently shooting self while hoisting or lowering a loaded gun. One fatality occurred when the hunter shot himself in the arm with his crossbow. The most dangerous situations were hunting from a treestand or hunting with a juvenile where the juvenile had control of the weapon. One hunter was killed while riding an ATV with a loaded firearm that discharged. Take a look at these reports and you will quickly come to two conclusions , 1, Hunting is very safe given the number of participants. 2. The vast majority of accidents or fatalities were due to the victims unsafe act or a member of his immediate party within feet of him at the time. Nothing in any report indicated that public land was less safe than private. There is not enough data to reach a conclusion in comparison of private and public land however if the totality of numbers for the last six years are considered then private land is listed for all incidents, possibly indicating a departure from good oversight by the victims do to a false sense of security in knowing the property and who is on it.
> These comments are just my thoughts based on a quick review of past data, you are encouraged to look at that data and form your own opinions.


Thank you, The facts always seem too calm my fears.
I've hunted on public land most of my life, I've been startled a few times and I've heard a few slugs whizz by over-head but I doubt I was ever in much danger. 
It's pretty darn safe out there !
Good luck and Good Hunting !


----------



## Tritonman

Hey bear I’d never use a buck decoy during any kind of firearm season. Your just asking for trouble. I had a guy walk by our cabin and still had no idea he wasn’t on the right property. Be careful!!


----------



## nam1975

My dads cousin was a deputy in Michigan. Prolly late 50's early 60s.
Got his deer early, sitting in breakfast diner. Some lady was in the hardware store next door buying every box of 30 30 shells cause her husband found a herd of deer. He followed her out and he was in a wooded pasture shooting sheep goats and what ever else. I guess 3 or 4 we're dead.


----------



## Lundy

nam1975 said:


> My dads cousin was a deputy in Michigan. Prolly late 50's early 60s.
> Got his deer early, sitting in breakfast diner. Some lady was in the hardware store next door buying every box of 30 30 shells cause her husband found a herd of deer. He followed her out and he was in a wooded pasture shooting sheep goats and what ever else. I guess 3 or 4 we're dead.


Sounds like stories I have heard many times over the years. I"m just guessing that there is a little embellishing going on with that story. I refuse to believe that anyone is that stupid, even in Meatchicken


----------



## rickerd

2nd funniest line in these subject posts, "I've heard a few slugs whizz by over-head but I doubt I was ever in much danger." 

I think I will stick to feather hunting.
Rickerd


----------



## fastwater

rickerd said:


> 2nd funniest line in these subject posts, "I've heard a few slugs whizz by over-head but I doubt I was ever in much danger."
> 
> I think I will stick to feather hunting.
> Rickerd


I thought the same when reading it.


----------



## garhtr

rickerd said:


> 2nd funniest line in these subject posts, "I've heard a few slugs whizz by over-head but I doubt I was ever in much danger."


 I once saw a bad car crash but I didn't stop driving and hearing a slug isn't going to make me stop hunting.
Hunting sounds like the most dangerous activity in the world but the facts remain -- if you don't fall or shoot yourself you'll be fine-- It's very safe out there !


----------



## Shad Rap

garhtr said:


> I was saw a bad car crash but I didn't stop driving and hearing a slug isn't going to make me stop hunting.
> Hunting sounds like the most dangerous activity in the world but the facts remain -- if you don't fall or shoot yourself you'll be fine-- It's very safe out there !


Bottom line...some public land it's not safe...just because nothing is happening to create a stat doesn't mean it's safe...I won't set foot on public...I don't put myself in that situation for something to happen.


----------



## garhtr

Shad Rap said:


> Bottom line...some public land it's not safe...just because nothing is happening to create a stat doesn't mean it's safe...I won't set foot on public...I don't put myself in that situation for something to happen.


 I would disagree --- If nothing is happening to create a stat then it is obviously safe because --- nothing is happening. You choose where and when you hunt but stats prove hunting in Ohio on both public and private property is safe.
Good luck and Good Hunting !


----------



## nicklesman

Fact is though this happened on private land and he did not shoot himself or by anyone in the group. Someone was where they were not supposed to be


----------



## Shad Rap

nicklesman said:


> Fact is though this happened on private land and he did not shoot himself or by anyone in the group. Someone was where they were not supposed to be


So they say...not sure I believe that one...couldve been on an adjacent property too...doesnt necessarily mean someone was where they weren't supposed to be.


----------



## Shad Rap

garhtr said:


> I would disagree --- If nothing is happening to create a stat then it is obviously safe because --- nothing is happening. You choose where and when you hunt but stats prove hunting in Ohio on both public and private property is safe.
> Good luck and Good Hunting !


And the numbers of people hunting on those lands would prove your chances of something happening to be higher...wether it happens or not...
So let's say you know a public spot and you get there first thing in the morning and 2 truck loads of guys are getting out and heading into the woods?..I would bet you don't hunt...but maybe you would because you think it's real safe...I bet you don't even hunt public...not saying I'm scared to hunt but the odds go up of something happening wether they actually happen or not...as stated accidents happen on private too...who cares I guess, I'm still going hunting...


----------



## fastwater

nicklesman said:


> Fact is though this happened on private land and he did not shoot himself or by anyone in the group. Someone was where they were not supposed to be


Actually, I believe I have read that more hunting accidents happen on private property then public. 

The very reason I absolutely detest slob hunting trespassers.
I want to know and want all hunting on me to know exactly where each other are at at all times while hunting on my property. It just makes for a safer hunt for everyone. 

Some 25-30 years ago I swore I'd never deer hunt another piece of public land.
Had to eat crow last year. For the first time in many,many years, I hunted Wayne National. Buddy of mine has property butting up to WN. Fortunately, it's in a huge section of WN that is fairly remote with no easy/close access from a public Rd. We hunted there last ml and part of this yrs gun season without seeing other hunters. Probably headed there this Sat. and hunting here at the house Sun. 

On the other hand, if I would have went there and had a bunch of other hunters other than our small group, most likely I wouldn't have went back.


----------



## Flathead76

Lundy said:


> Sounds like stories I have heard many times over the years. I"m just guessing that there is a little embellishing going on with that story. I refuse to believe that anyone is that stupid, even in Meatchicken


Years ago checking in a deer in Ohio there was a hunter trying to get his "deer" checked in. He was upset that they would not check it in for him. Problem was the "deer" that he was trying to check in was a goat. No embellishing here.


----------



## catmoris

I hunted two seasons on private and quit. Tense atmosphere, each step bow to the owner, three feet and up with guns aiming in all directions. After that I m hunting on public and I feel good and safer, no kids on ATVs with guns over neck whirling around at 11:00am.. Last season meat of 2 deer filled in my freezer


----------



## nicklesman

Shad Rap said:


> So they say...not sure I believe that one...couldve been on an adjacent property too...doesnt necessarily mean someone was where they weren't supposed to be.


Well seeing as I hunt with this group and know randy personally and know the other three personally and have been on that push over 50 times, was there consoling my buddy when he was speaking face to face with a game warden and there are details that have not been released you go ahead and believe what you want


----------



## ducknut141

Stop deer driving it's not hunting anyway, it leads to things like this slugs/bullets flying all over


----------



## nicklesman

ducknut141 said:


> Stop deer driving it's not hunting anyway, it leads to things like this slugs/bullets flying all over


Ok just like hunting over food plots corn piles using scents calls etc is. Get a life! A well thought out and executed deer drive takes just as much planning and scouting as picking out funnels bedding areas etc. why don’t you make your own stick and string and go out in a loincloth then you will be a real hunter.


----------



## nicklesman

Not all deer drives consist of 30 guys running through the woods banging on pots and pans and shooting anything that moves


----------



## fastwater

Have been involved over the years in some very well orchestrated and organized, successful drives using shotguns/slugs on large plots of hilly, private property. Drivers lined up within sight of each other coming through the woods very slowly and quietly in almost a 'still hunting' fashion. Drivers also knew where all standees/shooters would be posted up. 
Standers/shooters would usually be posted up on elevated ground covering bottom,funnels and known deer escape routes in which they could easily see drivers. Shooters would also be shooting downward. 

Have never been involved in any drives on public ground for safety reasons. Other hunters wouldn't know we were there and we wouldn't know location of other hunters that happen to be out there. And the fact that,IMO, it's just not fair to other hunters that happen to be hunting there if a bunch of guys do a drive right over top of them. I've had more than one hunt blown up on public ground having guys driving right over top of me and it's not a very good feeling.


----------



## miked913

The fact is we may never know what happened 100% but the reality is a family is going to spend this holiday with out a loved one, and without a doubt some people on here have ZERO respect. Adam I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## nicklesman

miked913 said:


> The fact is we may never know what happened 100% but the reality is a family is going to spend this holiday with out a loved one, and without a doubt some people on here have ZERO respect. Adam I am sorry for your loss.


Thanks mike your exactly right. They may never know and all you can do is speculate but they know more then has been released publicly. I do know that


----------



## fastwater

miked913 said:


> The fact is we may never know what happened 100% but the reality is a family is going to spend this holiday with out a loved one, and without a doubt some people on here have ZERO respect. Adam I am sorry for your loss.



You are absolutely right miked913!
And nicklesman, you have my sincere apology that my first post in this thread was not telling you that you and his loved ones have my condolences. I am sorry for your and their loss!
Praying for those affected by this tragedy.


----------



## ducknut141

I am sorry for the loss of a family member/loved one. I would like drive to be stopped.


----------



## bobk

Hoping the families can have some type of happiness this holiday season. Very sad.


----------



## bobk

ducknut141 said:


> Stop deer driving it's not hunting anyway, it leads to things like this slugs/bullets flying all over


 No trespassing is what led to this. Its actually in poor taste to start a campaign against drives in such a post so I'll back out now.


----------



## ducknut141

Doesn't matter what the cause just sad.


----------



## James F

Here is one that I will Never forget! My cousin and I were hunting on a secluded public area with limited access, my cousin shot a nice doe,and just as we tagged it four guy's show up, we didn't hear anything, until two of them were on either side of us. I had a strange feeling in my gut, I looked up and saw the four of them had us surrounded, all were leisurely pointing the barrels at us.Then one guy behind me says " you can go ahead and just field dress that doe,mighty nice of you two helping us out". Now I knew this wasn't going to be one of those just get up and walk away moments!We where in a bad situation, out in nowhere land.Neither of us said a damn word! My cousin went about dressing the deer, and all of a sudden we hear,"Drop the weapons"! And then another voice say's the same thing.I looked up and three guy's dressed in green wearing badges, and carrying what looked like M-16s.I was so nervous I couldn't stop shaking. However my cousin stood up and stepped aside, then I noticed the rock in his hand, when those guy's dropped their guns my cousin clobbered the nearest guy next to him.He had swung through and sliced the guy's scalp from his ear to the opposite eye following his scalp line. There was so much blood spraying all over the place, I thought he killed him!That's when these three Wardens stepped in and started to point weapons at all of us.Man,I thought this it we're going to jail. This guy was rolling on the ground, and screaming just like a little girl! One wardens puts his boot right on the guy's chest and Yells at him to shut the f%$#-up! You could swear a lightning bolt had struck! They manhandled the guy to stand up, marched us out of the woods to where there where more cops,than at a bank robbery!This guy is still bleeding all over the place,now he's spitting blood at one of the deputies, they put a bag over his head and shoved him into a patrol car, each guy into a separate car. We were asked if we were okay! i shook my head yes, my cousin said "Yeah just give me a minute with the big one". I thought well let's just get out of here. The Warden opened the car door and pulled the guy out and onto the ground, I looked around, and all of them had their backs turned!!WTF! My cousin kicked him in the gut and walked away! A cruiser pulled up as we were walking and said he would give us a ride to our car, I said thanks but we'll walk, he said your guns are in the trunk. Gave us our guns and away we went. I don't remember getting back to the car, and made quite a few wrong turns before i got our way home figured out. Three day's before my cousin passed away, we where talking about it , i said it still bugs me,even 25 years later! He laughed and said,"I was trying to kill that guy, but I slipped in the snow".


----------



## 9Left

i'm going to have to drink a few more beers before I believe any of that


----------



## Snakecharmer

9Left said:


> i'm going to have to drink a few more beers before I believe any of that


And then the banjos started playing....


----------



## Saugernut

Yeah maybe a case of beer or a 5th would be in order lol
Funny story to read though
Great laughs


----------



## James F

Good to hear ,that you enjoyed it.


----------



## Seaturd

Hell, I'm only on my 2nd beer and I was starting to fall for it....


----------



## Huntinbull

James F said:


> Here is one that I will Never forget! My cousin and I were hunting on a secluded public area with limited access, my cousin shot a nice doe,and just as we tagged it four guy's show up, we didn't hear anything, until two of them were on either side of us. I had a strange feeling in my gut, I looked up and saw the four of them had us surrounded, all were leisurely pointing the barrels at us.Then one guy behind me says " you can go ahead and just field dress that doe,mighty nice of you two helping us out". Now I knew this wasn't going to be one of those just get up and walk away moments!We where in a bad situation, out in nowhere land.Neither of us said a damn word! My cousin went about dressing the deer, and all of a sudden we hear,"Drop the weapons"! And then another voice say's the same thing.I looked up and three guy's dressed in green wearing badges, and carrying what looked like M-16s.I was so nervous I couldn't stop shaking. However my cousin stood up and stepped aside, then I noticed the rock in his hand, when those guy's dropped their guns my cousin clobbered the nearest guy next to him.He had swung through and sliced the guy's scalp from his ear to the opposite eye following his scalp line. There was so much blood spraying all over the place, I thought he killed him!That's when these three Wardens stepped in and started to point weapons at all of us.Man,I thought this it we're going to jail. This guy was rolling on the ground, and screaming just like a little girl! One wardens puts his boot right on the guy's chest and Yells at him to shut the f%$#-up! You could swear a lightning bolt had struck! They manhandled the guy to stand up, marched us out of the woods to where there where more cops,than at a bank robbery!This guy is still bleeding all over the place,now he's spitting blood at one of the deputies, they put a bag over his head and shoved him into a patrol car, each guy into a separate car. We were asked if we were okay! i shook my head yes, my cousin said "Yeah just give me a minute with the big one". I thought well let's just get out of here. The Warden opened the car door and pulled the guy out and onto the ground, I looked around, and all of them had their backs turned!!WTF! My cousin kicked him in the gut and walked away! A cruiser pulled up as we were walking and said he would give us a ride to our car, I said thanks but we'll walk, he said your guns are in the trunk. Gave us our guns and away we went. I don't remember getting back to the car, and made quite a few wrong turns before i got our way home figured out. Three day's before my cousin passed away, we where talking about it , i said it still bugs me,even 25 years later! He laughed and said,"I was trying to kill that guy, but I slipped in the snow".


What county and what year? I would love to research this event.


----------

